# opinion on KIKO! please tell me what you think



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's a cutie how old is he?


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

hes 3 or 4


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

very very nice looking.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cute. I like the rings around his eyes.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

he is cute but is sunk in his pasterns and is a bit to east-west


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

what is is bloodline or what is he mixed with? he is cute but sampsons dad is right, his paws toe out.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i noticed the same thing as sampsons dad and rileyroo
otherwise he looks very nice


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

any side shots showing the topline, rear angles, tail set and his shoulder angle?


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

no i dont have any other pictures, i have no idea what his bloodline. hes produced a few litters with razors edge i guess. but he was sold a while back.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, he is adorable! Great eyes!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So you don't own him anymore? what kind of opinions are you looking for? if he ha no ped it is hard to say what he is mixed with but he is VERY cute! i love those eyes.


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

he does have wonderful eyeliner doesnt he?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

did you say he has no ped but produced litters?


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

he does have a ped but not one that i know. the previous owner bred him with a razors edge a while back. thats all i know of his breedings


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Why would you seek opinions of a dog you no longer own? Just curious...and how would you know he produced re without knowing his ped? Everybody and there momma says they got re...lol...it's just a popular name people throw out there...in an attempt to wow buyers...imho...cute dog tho!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

John.... I'm sorry but


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

mudgirlswearcamo said:


> he does have a ped but not one that i know. the previous owner bred him with a razors edge a while back. thats all i know of his breedings


So you took a dog with no papers or bloodline and bred the dog with a RE B!tch?

why would you breed a dog with toeing out feet that looks like a mutt and has no proof of ped?

If there are NO papers and NO proof of bloodline then he is not anything special for the breeding program and sadly needs to be neutered IF he isnt already. there are plenty of reputable breeders with titled dogs doing a fantastic job at breeding quality well bred animals out there. Are you a kennel? you bred one of your unknown females to just a huge male and had a littler of posable bullies.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I thought she said the previous owner bred the dog. He does have some cool eyes though.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> I thought she said the previous owner bred the dog. He does have some cool eyes though.


She did...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I seen that but Still....She DID post pics of one of her unknown dogs and a litter not to long ago (NEW LITTER). the post was deleted tho but I had a few people question the post before it vanished and a few seen that post. I am sorry but why would you sell a dog unaltered if he has no ped or working titles? This furthur adds to the byb issues and more bully mixes and unstable HA dogs because the lack of knowledge on genetics and proper breeding for standard in a breed like this. the new owners should be smacked IMO and i would have took him back if I knew someone was trying to make a buck of a petbull


----------

